# styro



## BillyVille (Feb 15, 2008)

When making decor out of styrofoam, instead of using 2 part epoxy to seal after concrete is applied could I just take some silicon and brush it all over it? or is it to thick to work with? If that wont work what else can I get besides 2 part epoxy that wont cost a arm and a leg?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't see why silicone won't work. Just have to be fast and make sure oyu really get it into the concrete pores really well. You don't even have to really use anything to seal the concrete if oyu remove it form the styro. Soak it until it doesn't change your water paramemters. I would suggest soaking it anyway just in case you don't get it comepletely sealed.


----------



## BillyVille (Feb 15, 2008)

So I can just put cement on the styrofoam and after it dries use silicon to seal the back to the tank and fill up with water and let soak?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Soak the concrete before it ever hits the tank. I am no expert but I have been told there are acids and other chemicals that are relased that need to be gone before you ever put it in the tank. The right cememnt might help eliminate that but I can't say.


----------



## BillyVille (Feb 15, 2008)

wont the water break down the xposed foam on the back that has no cement on it?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

If I understand styro right it will break down, in about 200 years. Shouldn't be any worries in the short time it will take to soak the concrete. 2-3 weeks tops I would think if you change the water every day in the soak tub.


----------

